# Umcka for child and toddler



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

My kiddos have a cold on top of taking the vit c and acv can I give them umcka coldcare?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I would not give the umcka in alcohol but if you can get out to a store there is a new preparation of umcka that is safe for children which is in powder form.


----------



## naturalmom08 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think that the regular Umcka Cold Care states that it's ok for both children and adults. However, I personally would go out and get the Children's Umcka. The one I've seen is a syrup, and I'm sure it doesn't have any alcohol in it. It's approved for children age 2 and up. You might be able to give an older child regular Umcka, but I would probably definitely stick with the Children's Umcka for a toddler. Feel better!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I give my 2 year old the adult prep umcka. There is a new chewable tablet and I give her half a tablet 3 times a day when she needs it.

Ha ha. I see I responded to this along time ago. The chewable tablets are a new find for us though.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for the link to the children's Umcka. I have only seen the adult kind in our area, so I will definitely be ordering some. Umcka is just phenominal for asthma. I have seen more improvement taking Umcka for occassional flare ups then I do with singular or albuterol.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I gave my kids Umcka powder packets and they work really well. They say call a doctor for under 6 years old, but I gave it to my 5 year old without any problems.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.........


----------

